# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مهم و فوری «دریافت کد تائید سوابق تحصیلی»

## ij16

سلام دوستان من الان دوازدهمم . تو بخش تائید کد سوابق تحصیلی یدونه نوشته کد مقطع . اون رو چی انتخاب کنم؟

----------


## Frozen

متوسطه دوم رو انتخاب کن

----------


## rozhano

کد منطقه رو چی باید وارد کنیم بچه ها؟_کرج)لطفا بگیدد

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط rozhano


کد منطقه رو چی باید وارد کنیم بچه ها؟_کرج)لطفا بگیدد


بزن تو نت میاره*

----------


## Maja7080

بچه ها مگه کد سوابق تحصیلی هرسال تغییر میکنه؟؟من کدای پارسالو وارد کردم قبول نمیکنه

----------


## dr.mahdi 1377

بچه ها کد سوابق شما هم مشکل داره ؟

----------


## Maja7080

> بچه ها کد سوابق شما هم مشکل داره ؟


اره من کد پارسالو زدم قبول نمیکنه

----------


## dr.mahdi 1377

سایت dipcode هم باز نمیشه

----------


## dr.mahdi 1377

> اره من کد پارسالو زدم قبول نمیکنه


برای شما هم یه سری نوشته قرمز میاره بالا صفحه ؟؟

----------


## Maja7080

> برای شما هم یه سری نوشته قرمز میاره بالا صفحه ؟؟


اره دقیقا،یعنی کد مشکل داره؟البته میتونه بخاطر ترافیک هم باشه چون سایتی که کد سوابق رو باید ازش بگیریم باز نمیشه

----------


## Frozen

> بچه ها مگه کد سوابق تحصیلی هرسال تغییر میکنه؟؟من کدای پارسالو وارد کردم قبول نمیکنه


منکه وارد سایت شدم کدم همون کد پارسال بود

----------


## rozhano

بچه ها برید از این سایت بگیریدمنکه پشت کنکور بودم همون کد پارسالم بود
http://srv2.sanjesh.org/p_kart/index...ar/svbgh_ctrl/

----------


## dr.mahdi 1377

> بچه ها برید از این سایت بگیریدمنکه پشت کنکور بودم همون کد پارسالم بود
> www.sanjesh.org


خدا خیرت بده درسته برین همینجا دمت گرم

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

سلام دوستان
تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم برای دانش آموز دوازدهم امسال ، نظام جدید ، کی میشه ؟

----------


## Maja7080

> سلام دوستان
> تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم برای دانش آموز دوازدهم امسال ، نظام جدید ، کی میشه ؟


من پارسال زدم ۳۱ خرداد تایید هم شد

----------


## MohammaD_Technology

> من پارسال زدم ۳۱ خرداد تایید هم شد


شما برای ثبت نام کنکور 98 ، اخذ مدرک دیپلم رو 31 خرداد 98 زدید یا 97 ؟

----------


## ali_147

دوستان لطفا کمک کنید
سال اخذ دیپلم من رو 97 زدن که قابل تغییر هم نیست
فارغ التحصیل نظام جدید هستم.... چه کنم؟

----------


## Maja7080

> شما برای ثبت نام کنکور 98 ، اخذ مدرک دیپلم رو 31 خرداد 98 زدید یا 97 ؟


من نظام قدیمم سوم دبیرستانمو ۹۵ تموم کردم تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم رو هم زدم ۳۱ خرداد ۹۵

----------


## spring__girl

*و باز هم با دیدن نمرات سوم و پیش برگام ریخت
انشالله دیگه آخرین سالیه که برگام میریزه!*

----------


## ij16

من دوازدهمم کلا یه راهنمایی کلی کنید که چطور وارد شم کد مقطع چی بزنم بعد از ورود چیکار کنم

----------

